# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Konfigurim Modem/Router;Wireless/ISP/Password/IP/E Mail.

## DArtur21

...kohet e fundit, qe persona te panjohur te ju dergojne ne menyre intensive mesazhe elektronike me skedare .bat, .jpg, .html, .pif, .exe etj...??

Me cane ****** ca kopila, qe mendojne se une jam kaq rrote, sa ti instaloj vete me doren time viruset, qe mi cojne ata/ato.

Nese keto kalamajte lexojne ketu, ju them: Mesoni pak me mire, se eshte e vjeter kjo historia ne vijim:

Para ca kohesh nje shok i imi (pa shume njohuri per PC) hap nje mesazh te tille dhe e starton programin qe gjen aty. Ky na qenkesh virusi i trimit tone, qe nuk mundet te instalohet, se ishte programuar keq dhe thote ne nje shqipe te bastarduar, se particioni C nuk mundi te gjendej dhe duhej dhene per ne dosjen C:\Windows shtegu ne menyre manuale. Te pakten ai atehere thoshte, qe teknologjia shqiptare per viruset eshte akoma e paperparuar dhe kerkonte ndihmen tone. Sot pas kaq vitesh e njejta shkalle zhvillimi.

!!!!!
DArtur21

----------


## c00L_3oy

Per mu gjana me e lehte ne programim se nje virus nuk ka gja ama varet se qfare virusi!!!! ka disa qe shume ralle njerzit dine te programojne e ka disa qe secili mund ta bej ate... ka virus qe behet me 2 rreshta si bat file
nese nuk  beson te tregoj si behet e pastaj ti starto  :shkelje syri:

----------


## kejdiprim

mos u frikeso nga gjera te kota me lal se viruset maksimumi qe mund te bejne ,eshte prishja e sistemit tend operativ software ,mgjth ate edhe ne qofte se te prishin particionet sic thua ti ka disa lloj cd qe brenda tyre jane programuar per te krijuar particione artificialisht ose manualisht.Keto jane shume po une po them dy me te perdorshmet cd e quajtur WINDOWS XP PROFESSIONAL dhe OpenDesktop Kde Linux Kernel.Mos u shqeteso per gjera te kota plako se dhe antivirusi Norton 2002 i skado ca do lloj virusi te jete .Pastaj ato qe thua ti .html .bat qe njifen edhe si blu screen of the death eliminohen me Norton personal firewall keshtu qe edhe nje here mos u shqeteso.

----------


## Tornado

Ndoshta kjo pyetje do t'ju duket e cuditshme por une desha te di a mund te perdoren dhe adresat e tjera te e-mailitr ne Outlook p.sh Netscape,AOL?

Pershendetje!

----------


## claude

Tornado,

pergjigja pyetjes tende eshte PO.
Problemi eshte se duhet te dish se çfare serveri perdoret per nga provider per e-mail ne hyrje, mund te jete nje nga keto te tre:
HTTP, POP3 ose IMAP. Ne baze te ketij parametri duhet te marresh rrespektivisht DY ADRESAT E SERVERIT NE HYRJE DHE SERVERIT NE DALJE. Keto informacione mund te gjehen ne siton web te provider-it ku ti ke krijuar e-mail address. ADRESA E SERVERIT NE HYRJE NDRYSHON NE BAZE TE PROTOKOLLIT TE PERDORUR (HTTP, POP3 ose IMAP) KURSE ADRESA E SERVERIT NE DALJE ESHTE GJITHMONE AJO E SERVERIT SMTP.

Nese provider-at nuk e lejojne kete sherbim atehere nuk eshte e mundshme te perdoresh Outlook per e-mail.

Pershendetje CLAUDE!

----------


## tiziana

A eshte e mundur te shohesh  te gjitha adresat e email qe ndodhen   p.sh ne nje motor te caktuar kerkimi?

----------


## DArtur21

Dy variante kryesore perdorin derguesit e viruseve per te gjetur adresat e viktimave te mundshme:

1. Neper faqet ne Internet me ndihmen e makinave kerkuese ose duke mbledhur vete nje e nga nje ne faqe te caktuara. Ndoshta edhe duke bere nje tip "Libri i Vizitoreve" ku vizitoret japin adresat elektronike.

2. Virusi shperndahet ne menyre automatike nga njeri person tek tjetri. Pra mjafton te infektohet nje i njohur i juaji, qe e ka adresen tuaj ne liste; virusi lexon listen dhe dergon veten e tij tek te gjithe pjesmarresti e listes.

Mos u habit shume nga pyetja ime, sepse ca nuk po ndodh me shqiptaret per shqiptaret sot. Nganjehere disa nuk njohin tamam tastjeren dhe mendojne te infektojne te gjithe me viruse  :buzeqeshje: .

Shnet, DArtur21

----------


## Tironsja

Pershendetje.

Para disa ditesh isha duke hapur adresen time te e-mailit ne yahoo,dhe me del 1 dritare e vogel ku me thot :


Une erreur est survenue!
Souhaitez-vous effectuer un débogage?

ligne: 2
Erreur: Erreur de syntaxe

Oui Non 

A deshironi ju te beni korrigjim te ktij gabimi?E bej PO dhe me dalin disa kode te pakuptuara ne nje faqe qe quhet Microsoft Script Editor.

Nuk e di sa mund te me ndihmoni qe mos me dali me kjo sepse eshte bere me te vertet e besdiseshme.

Faleminderit Tironsja.

----------


## Sentinus

Miredita 

Ju keni Internet explorer qe nuk suporton disa pjese te javascriptit.

1) Nese eshte version i vjeter i internet explorerit i beni upgrade atij.

2) shkoni tek internet option tek kompjuteri juaj pastaj advanced
dhe aty klikoni Restore Default.


bye

----------


## Tironsja

Sentinus

Nuk kam version te vjeter te internetit.
Me sa po ve re ky problem po shtohet ne te gjitha faqet qe hap biles dhe kur hap KAZZA e shume te tjera.

Nuk e di se c'fare zgjidhje ti jap sepse kam hall mos me ndikon ne prishjen e kompjuterit.

Nuk e di kujt i ka ber vaki te me ndihmoj se si mund ta heq dhe une.

shendet Tironsja.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Shko njehere tek Control Pan dhe zgjidh Add Remove Progs. Prej aty zgjidh Internet Explorerin ne liste dhe kliko per ta c'instaluar. Natyrisht qe eshte gje qe s'behet mirepo midis opsioneve te tjera do te te dale edhe nje qe thote Repair... zgjidh ate dhe vazhdo. Internet Explorer do te riparohet ne menyre automatike...duke i kthyer te gjitha ne default...

----------


## Tironsja

Pershendetje.
Flm per ndihmen.Une i bera keto qe me thate,dhe nuk e kam me ate problem,por me doli 1 i ri  :buzeqeshje: 
Pasi mbarova keto qe me treguat ju e mbylla PC dhe ne ekran me doli 1 dritare ku me thot "SISTEMIT TUAJ I MUNGON MEMORIA VIRTUALE".
Kjo del sa her e fik PC.
Jam e sigurt qe skam fshire asgje.Nqs dikush e kupton c'fare eshte kjo mund te me ndihmoj.
flm.

----------


## Nickmaster

Kam ate IncrediMail Xe dhe me duhet nje "Registration Code" qe te marre version me te mire se ce kam...
Di ndonjeri ndonje Registration Code?
Pres pergjigje...
<>

----------


## benseven11

nqs e ke fiksim ta gjej une.Po email programi me i mire sot per sot eshte Eudora

----------


## benseven11

E mail Harvester software te jep adressa e maili me tonelata sipas websajteve

----------


## benseven11

Mund te besh dicka per te evituar problemin e virusave ne email.
Te ndryshosh rregullat e Microsoft outllook expresit 2000 qe te mos i pranoje po ti hedhe ne kosh gjithe emailat me extensionet 
bat,pic,exe osejvb.Mund te perdoresh programe emaili me filtra shume te forte dhe fleksibel.Eudora  e mail eshte kampione per kete pune.Nje menyre tjeter eshte te perdoresh programin Mailwasher 
qe pasi e ke shkarkuar dhe i ke bere konfigurim te settings opsionet ajo i heq gjithe e mailet pislleqe pa tu futur ne box.Gjithashtu mund te kontrollosh e mailin tek serveri qe te lidh me internetin webmailin dmth.Shumica e servera kane nje websajt ku pasi ben login user name dhe pasword mund te lexosh titujt e e mailit dhe ti heqesh te serveri emailat plehra pa tu shkarkuar ne kompjuter
Nje pike e rendesishme e shte te konfigurosh te settings the options programin e antivirusit qe ke qe te aktivizohet sa ndez kompjuterin ne start up dhe te jete si ikone te ora ne cep te ekranit system tray sic quhet ndryshe.Konfiguroje programin antivirus qe te beje scanim te emailit automatikisht si dhe te skanoje kompjuterin periodikisht te pakten nje here ne dite shiko te task setings per antivirusin.Gjithashtu sigurohu qe antivirusi te te lajmeroje automatikisht me prompt dialog box per update te programit antivirus.zakonisht programet antivirus bejne update 1 here ne dy jave duke futur ne databazen e tyre modelet e kodeve te viruseve te rinj me te cilet ato balafaqojne kodet source ne cdo lloj file ne kompjuter me databazen e tyre.Dy programe antivirus eshte praktike me e sigurte se nje.Duhet mos harruar te besh disable(dizaktivizosh) java scriptin duke shkuar lart te tools/internet options/security/custom level duke vene piken mbi rrethin disable java script.Dhe e fundit nuk eshte asnjehere praktike e mire te mbash neper emaila contact list.Jane pikerisht keto contact lista portat ku depertojne dhe perhapen virusat ne rrjet ne shtete te ndryshme dhe rajone kontinentesh zinxhir.Ne qofte se ato i mban atehere mund te besh dicka qe edhe sikur nje virus futet ne kompjuterin tuaj te mos perhapet ne ndonje kompjuter tjeter ( dhe kompjuterat e tjere qe do te infektohen jane ato ne listen e kontaktit te shokeve dhe miqve.Per kete ne outlook vendos ne krye te listes se kontaktit nje e mail fallco qe nuk ka te ngjare ta kete ndonje njeri duke vene psh A0000@mail.com.Kjo eviton perhapjen e virusit ne kompjuterit eshte metode pak e vjeter po funksionon mire

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Tungjatjeta te gjitheve 

Kush mundet me me gjet nje *spam killer* te mire per hotmail [msn]?

Faleminderit

----------


## Nickmaster

Dangerous, ne qofte se ke nje server (si IncrediMail) qe i shikon mesazhet atehere po ke Norton skanohen vete mesazhet para se ti shikosh ti--dhe vendos nivelin qe do per te skanuar Spam (duhet te vendosesh ne mbrojtje informacionin tuaj ne fillim). Ne qofte se nuk ke server, pra i shikon ne Website mesazhet atehere nuk e di se mund te perdoresh spam killer!! Megjithate me duket se MSN-ja i skanon me McAfee Virus Scan dhe ne raste Spami atehere ti e bllokon derguesin--megjithese une s'e besoj kete.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

okok po une skam server i shikoj ne websit dhe desha spam killer psh te bllokoj cilen adres te dua une block sender psh sex.com e tjer

----------


## Nickmaster

Opsionin e bllokimit te nje derguesi MSN ta jep por spamet nuk kane fund, keshtu qe do te jeshe i zene duke bllokuar Emaile me spam. Pamja e tyre ne nje server do te ishte dhe me i mire pasi dhe ne qofte se ke nje Norton apo McAfee do te jeshe dhe me i mbrojtur!

----------

